#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Афганистан

## Ges

статья в тймс, англ.яз, 2 стр, + видео.

*From Ruins of Afghan Buddhas, a History Grows* 

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/06/wo...rtner=homepage

(адм. не знаю куда лучше эту утреннюю статью поместить  :Smilie:

----------


## Morris Allan

> статья в тймс, англ.яз, 2 стр, + видео.
> 
> *From Ruins of Afghan Buddhas, a History Grows* 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/06/wo...rtner=homepage
> 
> (адм. не знаю куда лучше эту утреннюю статью поместить


Брат а как мне прочитать ту информацию? что для этого регистрация нужна?
И вобще как сейчас обстановка со святынями в нашем афганистане?...в следущем году поеду туда ...и хоть знать обстановкку

----------


## Morris Allan

> Брат а как мне прочитать ту информацию? что для этого регистрация нужна?
> И вобще как сейчас обстановка со святынями в нашем афганистане?...в следущем году поеду туда ...и хоть знать обстановкку


прошу прощения..я разобрался со ссылкой!

----------


## PampKin Head

Плохая там обстановка.

----------


## Morris Allan

> Плохая там обстановка.


Вы оттуда недавно приехали? или вы таджик ? ПамкинХэд?....
мне просто эта страна, а точнее её юг (памир)-сроден...И поэтому я спрашиваю отчего вы так решили?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы оттуда недавно приехали? или вы таджик ? ПамкинХэд?....
> мне просто эта страна, а точнее её юг (памир)-сроден...И поэтому я спрашиваю отчего вы так решили?


Потому что я там провел два года (2004-2006, с периодическими отъездами в Москву), с поездками в Герат, Кандагар, МШ, Пули-Кумри (как раз по дороге в Бамиан).

Бамиан  расположен в Афганистане, а не в Таджикистане (где Памир на "юге").

----------


## Morris Allan

> Потому что я там провел два года (2004-2006, с периодическими отъездами в Москву), с поездками в Герат, Кандагар, МШ, Пули-Кумри (как раз по дороге в Бамиан).
> 
> Бамиан  расположен в Афганистане, а не в Таджикистане (где Памир на "юге").


Привет пампкин хэд, о национальности спрашивать не буду..не поймут...а всё таки...
Дело в том что памир мне не чужой .... и я там в детстве жил..за горами (стоит, как говорится перебраться) афганистан..а Дамиан к северозапад от Кабула...от памира (хорога) недалеко

----------


## PampKin Head

А зачем в Бамьян то? Вот вам из ваших родных местоф: 

http://picasaweb.google.ru/manikarni...aeologicMuseum
Аджина Теппе. 12 км от Кургатюпе.

----------


## Morris Allan

> А зачем в Бамьян то? Вот вам из ваших родных местоф: 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.ru/manikarni...aeologicMuseum
> Аджина Теппе. 12 км от Кургатюпе.


 :EEK!:  Курган-Тюбе?  Слушай надо там создать общину буддистов...(из бывших выходцев и плюс той диаспоры китайцев и корейцев :Smilie:  )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Курган-Тюбе?  Слушай надо там создать общину буддистов...(из бывших выходцев и плюс той диаспоры китайцев и корейцев )


Не надо.

----------


## Morris Allan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSDih...eature=related

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

О самостоятельном путешествии по Афганистану:
http://www.zharov.com/afgan/index.html
 :Smilie:

----------

Gaza (06.02.2009)

----------


## Morris Allan

> О самостоятельном путешествии по Афганистану:
> http://www.zharov.com/afgan/index.html


не "в тему"

----------


## PampKin Head

> О самостоятельном путешествии по Афганистану:
> http://www.zharov.com/afgan/index.html


Это ж надо так себя не любить.

----------


## Morris Allan

через несколько дней собираюсь домой ....в памир... :Smilie: 
а плюс к этому забыл спросить тебя Pampkin Head...-как называется музей, где статуи Будды покоятся? Что в Душанбе, я понял..а точней не скажешь? 
спасибо :Smilie:

----------


## Morris Allan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xhfT...eature=related


-этот ролик  т.с. из моих родных -как и России-мест.... :Big Grin:

----------


## AlekseyE

Хороший ролик, добрый!

----------


## PampKin Head

Археологический, кажется.

----------


## Morris Allan

> Археологический, кажется.


почему?

----------


## PampKin Head

> почему?


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...09066&t=h&z=17

----------


## Morris Allan

> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...09066&t=h&z=17


а ты про музей!!!! :Big Grin: 
а я подумал про ролик....
понял..спасибо друг

----------

